# New to Almeria



## sallydean0501 (Jan 23, 2010)

Hello we are a family of 5, 3 kids aged 3.5 ,7 moving to the Albox area we have no family here and would like to meet families here with children. Please could anyone with information on house that are up for rent in this area with a pool let us know. My husband has been offered work in the area so this is where we will settle. We have spent the last 14 weeks traveling the coasts of spain with the best opportunities for us as a family, We have decided on this area as we feel this suits our children the best along with the job offer for my husband.


----------



## SteveHall (Oct 17, 2008)

Albox!!! 

I would Google Albox. IF you have a guaranteed job then that is great and I can see a reason for it but otherwise it's not a place I would choose. 

BUT it is YOUR decision. I would be fascinated on why you chose just that town. 

I wish you all every success and hapiness.


----------



## owdoggy (Jul 23, 2008)

Your fave town eh Steve

We live near(ish) to Albox and usually go to the market there every Tuesday. We quite like it there.......apart from too many Brits of course but then we are a bit anti-social.

Can't help with the family thing as we don't have children (thank god ...... children, yuk!....... awful things) but you shouldn't have any bother getting a rental at a decent price.

One thing I would say though is use an agent who has been recommended to you. Even in these times of nothing being shifted there are still some agents who will have your eyes out given half a chance but then that could happen anywhere I suppose.

Hope it works out for you :yo:



Doggy


----------



## SteveHall (Oct 17, 2008)

It´s quite strange that the three towns I would least like to live in in Spain all begin with the letter "A". Albacete, Albox and Aldea. Three towns I am particularly fond of begin with "M" - Málaga, Marbella and Madrid BUT another three with "A" Altea, Albir and Alfaz del Pi" So, that proves nothing LOL. 

Albox is for me too hot in summer, too cold in winter and on the last two occasions there have been dust storms. Was I unlucky with the storms or is that common? It seems stuck in the middle of a triangle A7/A91/A92 (The roads to Guadix and Baza are fine for a tourist but not really commuter routes and I would be hacked off on the circuitous route to the Sierra Nevada!) Really strange that so many North Africans and North Europeans have chosen to live there as just up the road in Puerto Lumbreras and Huércal-Overa there are few Brits. 

...BUT as the OP has work there. (Congratulations!) I am sure that would be an overriding consideration. A friend of mine had an agency there but like so many others closed it down when the crash came. 

Glad you are so happy where you are. I am afraid I have only ever driven through Arboleas so I look forward to a coffee with you there some day.


----------



## owdoggy (Jul 23, 2008)

SteveHall said:


> Glad you are so happy where you are. I am afraid I have only ever driven through Arboleas so I look forward to a coffee with you there some day.


Anytime Steve, it would be my pleasure. :yo:



Doggy


----------



## fastlos (Dec 6, 2011)

Hello All,

Does anyone know of the mercadillo in Albox that has lots of British sellers and goods? I believe it's held at a British owned bar. 

Thanks so much!

Carlos


----------



## poshbird69 (Mar 22, 2013)

sallydean0501 said:


> Hello we are a family of 5, 3 kids aged 3.5 ,7 moving to the Albox area we have no family here and would like to meet families here with children. Please could anyone with information on house that are up for rent in this area with a pool let us know. My husband has been offered work in the area so this is where we will settle. We have spent the last 14 weeks traveling the coasts of spain with the best opportunities for us as a family, We have decided on this area as we feel this suits our children the best along with the job offer for my husband.


Hi , to you and your family. Myself and my partner were also looking around the Albox area to retire to, so we to checked out this forum for other peoples views on Albox and surrounding areas. Whilst reading the first gentlemen;s post who referred to Albox as Sh*tbox because of an influx of North African and North Europeans , i kinda ignored the place thereafter, Silly me. I call it a diverse society ! Good luck in your future plans and hope you stay on this forum and tell everyone you made the right choice in your chosen location ..


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

poshbird69 said:


> Hi , to you and your family. Myself and my partner were also looking around the Albox area to retire to, so we to checked out this forum for other peoples views on Albox and surrounding areas. Whilst reading the first gentlemen;s post who referred to Albox as Sh*tbox because of an influx of North African and North Europeans , i kinda ignored the place thereafter, Silly me. I call it a diverse society ! Good luck in your future plans and hope you stay on this forum and tell everyone you made the right choice in your chosen location ..


I wonder if they moved there? Their post was made nearly 4 years ago !!


I can't see the '' Albox as Sh*tbox'' comment - but the poster who referred to the influx on this thread was banned loooong ago!


----------



## zenkarma (Feb 15, 2013)

poshbird69 said:


> Myself and my partner were also looking around the Albox area to retire to, so we to checked out this forum for other peoples views on Albox and surrounding areas.


I'm in Garrucha which is not that far from Albox. Albox is very heavily Brit orientated and in my personal opinion not that great an area. Vera or Mojaca are much better bets.


----------



## poshbird69 (Mar 22, 2013)

xabiachica said:


> I wonder if they moved there? Their post was made nearly 4 years ago !!
> 
> 
> I can't see the '' Albox as Sh*tbox'' comment - but the poster who referred to the influx on this thread was banned loooong ago!


Hey, thanks for the heads up...only read the post today,but hope they might let us know if they made it ''''
Again,, thanks for the info,.


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

poshbird69 said:


> Hey, thanks for the heads up...only read the post today,but hope they might let us know if they made it ''''
> Again,, thanks for the info,.


it would be, wouldn't it?

maybe they'll get an e-mail alert that their thread has been commented on & come back & let us know


----------



## kimbo86 (Jul 11, 2015)

hi there, hope its ok to message here.im hoping to move to albox,arboleas area with my husband & two young children (4 years & 4 months.my parents already live there & love it.weve been many times to visit & find it a very beautiful place.i tried doing some research on playgroups there.i found one in albox called aquaviva? is that still going? or any meet up groups? id like to meet new people & make new friends.many thanks 4 reading my message.hope someone can help.


----------

